# Motor whine on Grizzly G9249 lathe



## rock_breaker (Mar 15, 2011)

The 1 HP motor on my Grizzly 13X 40 lathe whines when running. The noise is not unbearable but I would sure like it a bit quieter Does anyone out there have a similar situation ?

The lathe is mounted on a sturdy wooden bench and leveled as best I could get it. The run-out over 16 inches is less than 0.001 if i recall properly. The sound has been isolated to the motor by disenging the lesd screws and back gears. I would sure appreciate suggestions on how to reduce the whine.

Thanks 

Ray


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys for the in put. I will live with the noise Turbine doctor -- not much choice other than a new motor. And MMMH I didnot take the motor off the lathe but made sure the belts were loose using the back gear tension adjustment. no change in noise.

I recently aquired the lathe and am just now getting used to it's idiosyncracies. So far the only real complaint is the Half nut lever is very close to the power switch leaver - I shut it off several times during a threading operation, really have to watch what I do with the meat hooks.


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I am going to get it checked if I can find someone to do it? I do have a multimeter and somewhat familiar with house current, but have not checked capacitors.

Thanks 

Ray


----------

